# Jacks River Trail Shuttle?



## cheeber (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been to the falls via Beech Bottom and a few miles up the river from the western trail head a few times, but have never hiked all 18 miles and 42 river crossings.  I have an open weekend in a few weeks and I am considering the trip.

Is anyone aware of a shuttle service that will pick us up at one trail head on a friday morning and drop us off at the other end?  Considering the slow forest service roads, how long does that trip take?  We would most likley like to hike from east to west.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 9, 2010)

Call the Ranger Station at 706-695-6736 and see if somebody might be willing to give you a ride from the lower side, ifn your going to leave your vehicle down there.  

Just keep your eyes open, this time of year, as dry as it is,  copperheads will be hanging between the trail and the river...


----------

